# Sending IELTS results to CIC



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't seem to find anything on this so I am hoping people will share from their application experience. So I completed the IELTS test in May and got my scores (L:7.5, R:7.0, W:6.5, S:8.5 = 7.5) and i am looking to submit them to the CIC for PR.

How does the CIC accept IELTS results? Do I:

- Send a copy of the report form? Last I checked they don't take copies, only originals.

OR

- Send the code on the form and they look it up themselves?

Any help would be great cos i am looking to submit the first phase soon.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

From the CIC webpage:


> include the results of your test when you apply. If you do not, we will send your application back to you without processing it.


Language testing—Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

Later in the proces, you may receive an ITA (Invitation To Apply). At that stage, you will need the original IELTS test result page to prove that what you stated in your initial entry, is correct.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

EVHB said:


> From the CIC webpage:
> 
> Language testing—Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)
> 
> Later in the proces, you may receive an ITA (Invitation To Apply). At that stage, you will need the original IELTS test result page to prove that what you stated in your initial entry, is correct.


Ok, so when I submit the first application I just give the band scores. When an ITA is received I sent the original report or the report's ID number? I only have 1 copy of the report and the IELTS testing centre is only allowed to give one copy. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryClark (Jul 16, 2016)

You send the original report, even that its the only copy you have.

Don't make my mistake. MUST: make a photocopy of the entire package you send, absolutely every single note you send them - make a copy for yourself!

Later on you might need to consult with papers that you have sent, or send a copy of them again.


----------

